

Show HN: OttoPlay – Watch Netflix, Hulu and YouTube in channels, like TV - rory096
http://ottoplay.tv

======
rory096
Hey HN,

After cutting the cord I was sick of having to decide what to watch whenever I
flipped the TV on, instead of sitting back and letting it play like cable
does.

This side project of mine auto-generates channels and redirects your browser
to the next show's URL when the last show ends. That way you can leave the TV
on while cooking, or just sit back on the couch and relax without having to
grab the mouse and make decisions every twenty minutes.

Hope you like it.

~~~
tux
Interesting project, do you have any plans for firefox plugin ?

~~~
rory096
Thanks! My next plan was probably a node-webkit downloadable version, but a
Firefox version would probably be even easier. It doesn't rely on all that
many Chrome APIs – basically just the start button, keeping track of/changing
what page we're on and front-end<->back-end messaging. I haven't looked into
it yet, but I'm sure Firefox has very similar analogs.

Are there any tools for cross-browser extensions like that? It would be nice
not to have to duplicate all the code for such small differences.

